# Come vi siete conosciuti?



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2019)

Come avete conosciuto il coniuge?
Come avete conosciuto l’amante?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2019)

Da ragazzina il primo
A eventi dei figli il secondo


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

La moglie x questioni di lavoro

Amanti non ne ho mai avute e NON ne voglio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La moglie x questioni di lavoro
> 
> Amanti non ne ho mai avute e NON ne voglio


:sbatti:

Lo scopo è vedere che ci si conosce in contesti diversi,


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> Lo scopo è vedere che ci si conosce in contesti diversi,


Che dirti..?

Resta sempre moglie x questioni di lavoro

E amante non ne ho mai avute e non ne voglio :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che dirti..?
> 
> Resta sempre moglie x questioni di lavoro
> 
> E amante non ne ho mai avute e non ne voglio :carneval:


Correggo: scambiatrice di emozioni


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Correggo: scambiatrice di emozioni


Meglio scambiarsi emozioni che frustrazioni

Per quel nulla che ho visto, a partire da quel che leggo qui dentro


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come avete conosciuto il coniuge?
> Come avete conosciuto l’amante?


Coniuge:
Era la migliore amica di una mia ex. 
Io mi ero messo con un'altra, poi vidi lei ballare una sera a teatro e ne rimasi colpito. 
Ci vedemmo come amici per un po' finché una sera ci baciammo in auto e mollai la tipa con cui stavo. 
Di amanti che durarono per un certo periodo di tempo ne ebbi una sola tanti tanti anni fa. Era una ragazza a cui una mia amica aveva dato ripetizioni anni prima. Ho un ricordo netto del suo culo inguainato in uno splendido body sgambato in piscina. 
Ho comunque un ricordo di un periodo di vita abbastanza promiscuo per entrambi. 
La sensazione di aver bisogno assoluto di fedeltà e di doverla dare  è arrivata con la condivisione del progetto. 
È nata in me la consapevolezza che dalle mie scelte personali possono derivare conseguenze serie anche sugli altri, e quindi la necessità di far scattare meccanismi di protezione per salvaguardare figli e coniuge e tutto ciò che costituisce il mondo familiare.


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Coniuge:
> Era la migliore amica di una mia ex.
> Io mi ero messo con un'altra, poi vidi lei ballare una sera a teatro e ne rimasi colpito.
> Ci vedemmo come amici per un po' finché una sera ci baciammo in auto e mollai la tipa con cui stavo.
> ...


Era una ballerina tua moglie. Che tipo di danza? (se ti va di dirlo eh)


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2019)

Frequentavamo la stessa compagnia e lo stesso bar, Lei giovanissima, da poco, insieme a sua sorella e ad una sua amica, io meno spesso perchè stavo con un' altra ragazza con la quale avevo un rapporto problematico. L' avevo vista altre volte, mi avevano sempre colpito i suoi occhi, la sua bellezza, ma c'erano altri interessati a Lei, al massimo ero riuscito ad incrociare qualche sguardo._____________ Una domenica pomeriggio mentre la mia ragazza ufficiale era via con i suoi genitori andai al bar, indugiai in auto un poco per ascoltare l'autoradio, improvvisamente Lei arrivò, inaspettatamente bussò, aprì la portiera del passeggero e salì. era la prima volta che le parlavo, era bellissima, piacevole, interessata a quello che facevo e soprattutto era allegra. Rimanemmo a parlare per due ore, rimase con me anche quando le sue amiche la chiamarono per andare al cinema. Le proposi di andare a fare un giro in auto, al primo semaforo rosso mi fermai, mi guardava di sottecchi, mi girai verso di lei e ci baciammo fino a quando, ricordo, al verde l'auto dietro di noi cominciò a strombazzare. Non pensavo fosse una cosa seria la nostra, non pensavo lo sarebbe diventata._____________Quella estate la passai col cuore in gola, amareggiato e dispiaciuto per il rapporto che naufragava con la mia ragazza e questa nuova cosa che mi piaceva, questa bellezza bruna, minuta, con la quale trascorrevo ore, certe sere a pomiciare. Con la mia ragazza ufficiale finì male, uno dei soliti litigi per la sua gelosia, finì per un periodo anche con Lei, stanca di aspettare le mie indecisioni si era messa con un altro, uno nuovo, mai visto. Ingoiai il boccone amaro ma senza tante remore.___________________La riagganciai a settembre, sempre senza troppa convinzione, entrambi ritornati liberi, finchè nel tempo le cose capii che si stavano cementando, ma ero ancora preda di incertezze e paure. Un fatidico sabato sera decisi di non andare da Lei, me ne andai con la compagnia degli amici in discoteca dove incontrai una mia vecchia fiamma, ad un certo punto questa mi propose di andarcene per i fatti nostri, sapevo cosa intendeva ma non lo feci, mi aveva preso una specie di magone, non era quello che volevo, capii che volevo Lei, solo -Lei-.  La rividi il giorno dopo, mi piombò in auto, mi chiese con apprensione dove ero stato, notai che la sua mano quando mi toccò il braccio tremava un poco. Non ci siamo più lasciati, ora è la mia famiglia. Nelle nostre diversità, nei nostri litigi non ci siamo più lasciati.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Frequentavamo la stessa compagnia e lo stesso bar, Lei giovanissima, da poco, insieme a sua sorella e ad una sua amica, io meno spesso perchè stavo con un' altra ragazza con la quale avevo un rapporto problematico. L' avevo vista altre volte, mi avevano sempre colpito i suoi occhi, la sua bellezza, ma c'erano altri interessati a Lei, al massimo ero riuscito ad incrociare qualche sguardo._____________ Una domenica pomeriggio mentre la mia ragazza ufficiale era via con i suoi genitori andai al bar, indugiai in auto un poco per ascoltare l'autoradio, improvvisamente Lei arrivò, inaspettatamente bussò, aprì la portiera del passeggero e salì. era la prima volta che le parlavo, era bellissima, piacevole, interessata a quello che facevo e soprattutto era allegra. Rimanemmo a parlare per due ore, rimase con me anche quando le sue amiche la chiamarono per andare al cinema. Le proposi di andare a fare un giro in auto, al primo semaforo rosso mi fermai, mi guardava di sottecchi, mi girai verso di lei e ci baciammo fino a quando, ricordo, al verde l'auto dietro di noi cominciò a strombazzare. Non pensavo fosse una cosa seria la nostra, non pensavo lo sarebbe diventata._____________Quella estate la passai col cuore in gola, amareggiato e dispiaciuto per il rapporto che naufragava con la mia ragazza e questa nuova cosa che mi piaceva, questa bellezza mora, minuta, con la quale trascorrevo ore, certe sere a pomiciare. Con la mia ragazza ufficiale finì male, uno dei soliti litigi per la sua gelosia, finì per un periodo anche con Lei, stanca di aspettare le mie indecisioni si era messa con un altro, uno nuovo, mai visto. Ingoiai il boccone amaro ma senza tante remore.___________________La riagganciai a settembre, sempre senza troppa convinzione, entrambi ritornati liberi, finchè nel tempo le cose capii che si stavano cementando, ma ero ancora preda di incertezze e paure. Un fatidico sabato sera decisi di non andare da Lei, me ne andai con la compagnia degli amici in discoteca dove incontrai una mia vecchia fiamma, ad un certo punto questa mi propose di andarcene per i fatti nostri, sapevo cosa intendeva ma non lo feci, mi aveva preso una specie di magone, non era quello che volevo, capii che volevo Lei, solo -Lei-.  La rividi il giorno dopo, mi piombò in auto, mi chiese con apprensione dove ero stato, notai che la sua mano quando mi toccò il braccio tremava un poco. Non ci siamo più lasciati, ora è la mia famiglia. Nelle nostre diversità, nei nostri litigi non ci siamo più lasciati.


Bellissimo!


La discussione richiedeva solo “al bar” :mexican:

Io a casa di mia cugina un capodanno.
Ci ero andata con un altro.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo!   La discussione richiedeva solo “al bar” :mexican:  Io a casa di mia cugina un capodanno. Ci ero andata con un altro.


  Mi sono raccontato, dilungato. Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sono raccontato, dilungato. Chiedo scusa.


Magari, lo facessero tutti!
Ma non vorrei scoraggiasse altri.
Il thread ha avuto pochissime risposte.

Io ho conosciuto una che ha incontrato il poi marito mentre vomitava per strada. Lui l’ha aiutata e poi le ha offerto una camomilla. 

Credo che siano interessanti le diversità.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari, lo facessero tutti! Ma non vorrei scoraggiasse altri. Il thread ha avuto pochissime risposte.  Io ho conosciuto una che ha incontrato il poi marito mentre vomitava per strada. Lui l’ha aiutata e poi le ha offerto una camomilla.   Credo che siano interessanti le diversità.


  Credo che siano interessanti perchè sono i nostri ricordi, cementati nel tempo, quelli importanti, che in qualche modo ci definiscono e definiscono l'epica della nostra vita, che per quanto banale, scontata possa essere è "la nostra". Io vorrei leggerne molti di racconti della propia esistenza, delle proprie esperienze, perchè raccontarsi è una cosa che mi interessa, questo interesse è uno dei regali che mi ha fatto Lei.


----------



## Vera (6 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Frequentavamo la stessa compagnia e lo stesso bar, Lei giovanissima, da poco, insieme a sua sorella e ad una sua amica, io meno spesso perchè stavo con un' altra ragazza con la quale avevo un rapporto problematico. L' avevo vista altre volte, mi avevano sempre colpito i suoi occhi, la sua bellezza, ma c'erano altri interessati a Lei, al massimo ero riuscito ad incrociare qualche sguardo._____________ Una domenica pomeriggio mentre la mia ragazza ufficiale era via con i suoi genitori andai al bar, indugiai in auto un poco per ascoltare l'autoradio, improvvisamente Lei arrivò, inaspettatamente bussò, aprì la portiera del passeggero e salì. era la prima volta che le parlavo, era bellissima, piacevole, interessata a quello che facevo e soprattutto era allegra. Rimanemmo a parlare per due ore, rimase con me anche quando le sue amiche la chiamarono per andare al cinema. Le proposi di andare a fare un giro in auto, al primo semaforo rosso mi fermai, mi guardava di sottecchi, mi girai verso di lei e ci baciammo fino a quando, ricordo, al verde l'auto dietro di noi cominciò a strombazzare. Non pensavo fosse una cosa seria la nostra, non pensavo lo sarebbe diventata._____________Quella estate la passai col cuore in gola, amareggiato e dispiaciuto per il rapporto che naufragava con la mia ragazza e questa nuova cosa che mi piaceva, questa bellezza bruna, minuta, con la quale trascorrevo ore, certe sere a pomiciare. Con la mia ragazza ufficiale finì male, uno dei soliti litigi per la sua gelosia, finì per un periodo anche con Lei, stanca di aspettare le mie indecisioni si era messa con un altro, uno nuovo, mai visto. Ingoiai il boccone amaro ma senza tante remore.___________________La riagganciai a settembre, sempre senza troppa convinzione, entrambi ritornati liberi, finchè nel tempo le cose capii che si stavano cementando, ma ero ancora preda di incertezze e paure. Un fatidico sabato sera decisi di non andare da Lei, me ne andai con la compagnia degli amici in discoteca dove incontrai una mia vecchia fiamma, ad un certo punto questa mi propose di andarcene per i fatti nostri, sapevo cosa intendeva ma non lo feci, mi aveva preso una specie di magone, non era quello che volevo, capii che volevo Lei, solo -Lei-.  La rividi il giorno dopo, mi piombò in auto, mi chiese con apprensione dove ero stato, notai che la sua mano quando mi toccò il braccio tremava un poco. Non ci siamo più lasciati, ora è la mia famiglia. Nelle nostre diversità, nei nostri litigi non ci siamo più lasciati.


Che meraviglia Spleen...
Mi hai fatto emozionare, fanculo!


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Coniuge:
> Era la migliore amica di una mia ex.
> Io mi ero messo con un'altra, poi vidi lei ballare una sera a teatro e ne rimasi colpito.
> Ci vedemmo come amici per un po' finché una sera ci baciammo in auto e mollai la tipa con cui stavo.
> ...


Molto simile l’ultimo paragrafo anche per me


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Frequentavamo la stessa compagnia e lo stesso bar, Lei giovanissima, da poco, insieme a sua sorella e ad una sua amica, io meno spesso perchè stavo con un' altra ragazza con la quale avevo un rapporto problematico. L' avevo vista altre volte, mi avevano sempre colpito i suoi occhi, la sua bellezza, ma c'erano altri interessati a Lei, al massimo ero riuscito ad incrociare qualche sguardo._____________ Una domenica pomeriggio mentre la mia ragazza ufficiale era via con i suoi genitori andai al bar, indugiai in auto un poco per ascoltare l'autoradio, improvvisamente Lei arrivò, inaspettatamente bussò, aprì la portiera del passeggero e salì. era la prima volta che le parlavo, era bellissima, piacevole, interessata a quello che facevo e soprattutto era allegra. Rimanemmo a parlare per due ore, rimase con me anche quando le sue amiche la chiamarono per andare al cinema. Le proposi di andare a fare un giro in auto, al primo semaforo rosso mi fermai, mi guardava di sottecchi, mi girai verso di lei e ci baciammo fino a quando, ricordo, al verde l'auto dietro di noi cominciò a strombazzare. Non pensavo fosse una cosa seria la nostra, non pensavo lo sarebbe diventata._____________Quella estate la passai col cuore in gola, amareggiato e dispiaciuto per il rapporto che naufragava con la mia ragazza e questa nuova cosa che mi piaceva, questa bellezza bruna, minuta, con la quale trascorrevo ore, certe sere a pomiciare. Con la mia ragazza ufficiale finì male, uno dei soliti litigi per la sua gelosia, finì per un periodo anche con Lei, stanca di aspettare le mie indecisioni si era messa con un altro, uno nuovo, mai visto. Ingoiai il boccone amaro ma senza tante remore.___________________La riagganciai a settembre, sempre senza troppa convinzione, entrambi ritornati liberi, finchè nel tempo le cose capii che si stavano cementando, ma ero ancora preda di incertezze e paure. Un fatidico sabato sera decisi di non andare da Lei, me ne andai con la compagnia degli amici in discoteca dove incontrai una mia vecchia fiamma, ad un certo punto questa mi propose di andarcene per i fatti nostri, sapevo cosa intendeva ma non lo feci, mi aveva preso una specie di magone, non era quello che volevo, capii che volevo Lei, solo -Lei-.  La rividi il giorno dopo, mi piombò in auto, mi chiese con apprensione dove ero stato, notai che la sua mano quando mi toccò il braccio tremava un poco. Non ci siamo più lasciati, ora è la mia famiglia. Nelle nostre diversità, nei nostri litigi non ci siamo più lasciati.


Ho pianto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La moglie x questioni di lavoro
> 
> Amanti non ne ho mai avute e NON ne voglio


scopamiche ?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scopamiche ?


No no, è l'etichetta in sé che non trovo attraente

E soprattutto non trovo attraenti i rapporti "agenda" dove si fa il calendario mensile, e si finisce solo di parlare di quello

Sarà che i calendari mi stanno sui coglioni anche a vederli appesi in cucina :mexican:


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Maggio 2019)

Comunque.
Andai a una festa di compleanno nel 2010di un mio amico di infanzia e incontrai il mio, ora, ex ragazzo. Lui era fidanzato io ero single... Non ci vedemmo per un anno fino al 2011 quando ci presentammo in spiaggia, di nuovo. Ci provo' per tutta l'estate ma io non ero pronta, durante l'inverno ci sentivamo tramite messaggi ma nulla di serio. A luglio ci mettemmo insieme. 6 anni.

Il mio ex amante
Ho incontrato Paolo durante gli europei del 2012, in un bar, c'era una scalinata enorme davanti al monitor e ci presentammo li.
In questi anni ci sentivamo spesso su whatsapp.
L'anno scorso stavo male, mi ha proposto una birra insieme, mi ha preso da casa... Abbiamo parlato tantissimo, poi mi lasciò a casa ma non ci fu niente. 
La volta dopo siamo andati a casa sua, non era programmato dico davvero, ci siamo baciati, gli sono saltata addosso, mi ha portato in camera sua e quando l'ho visto nudo penso mi sia venuto un infarto e quando mi sono spogliata io si è ammutolito per un bel po'.
Il resto è degenerato nello schifo più totale.


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Maggio 2019)

Scusate, ho messo una foto nel profilo... La vedete? A me la fa vedere solo se guardo il mio profilo, ma non nelle conversazioni dei topic. Fatemi sapere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Scusate, ho messo una foto nel profilo... La vedete? A me la fa vedere solo se guardo il mio profilo, ma non nelle conversazioni dei topic. Fatemi sapere.


NIENTE FOTO


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Scusate, ho messo una foto nel profilo... La vedete? A me la fa vedere solo se guardo il mio profilo, ma non nelle conversazioni dei topic. Fatemi sapere.


Si vede solo il tuo avatar. Carino.


----------

